# Do you send your camera/lens to CPS



## duydaniel (Mar 14, 2014)

Hi there,

I plan on getting CPS Gold and Gold membership let you send in your camera/lens for calibration. I am curious if anyone has sent in your camera/lens for "maintenance" service and your experience with CPS? In my particular case, there is nothing wrong with my camera but I wouldn't mind if they clean it up. Is it worth it?

Thanks in advance


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 14, 2014)

They don't calibrate anything for free. Here's what they do (copied from an earlier post of mine):

Bodies: http://www.usa.canon.com/CUSA/assets/app/html/Support/18point.html

Lenses: http://www.usa.canon.com/CUSA/assets/app/html/Support/11point.html

When waiting around at the Jamesburg, NJ service center (I brought my 1D X in for the lubrication recall, which they performed on the spot in <1 hr), I overheard one of the reps telling a customer that the clean/check for lenses basically wasn't worth it. For bodies, I'd say it's marginally worth it - unless you live close enough to a Canon Service Center to drop off, the cost of shipping+insurance might be higher than just having a local brick-and-mortar camera shop do a sensor/mirror/focus screen cleaning.


----------



## duydaniel (Mar 15, 2014)

Thanks a lot Dr. John,

I would abandon that idea 



neuroanatomist said:


> They don't calibrate anything for free. Here's what they do (copied from an earlier post of mine):
> 
> Bodies: http://www.usa.canon.com/CUSA/assets/app/html/Support/18point.html
> 
> ...


----------

